# Our first arrived today



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

Delivered it just before 8 this morning in Virginia Beach.


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Our first arrived today ([email protected])*

WHAT KIND AND ARE WE GOING TO GET PICS?!?
sorry for the caps...im just in a desperate hunt for a se fully loaded..all options and rse.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Our first arrived today (biggiephat)*

We got 5


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Our first arrived today (biggiephat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biggiephat* »_WHAT KIND AND ARE WE GOING TO GET PICS?!?
sorry for the caps...im just in a desperate hunt for a se fully loaded..all options and rse.

Two more arrived last night, including an SEL loaded in Red.


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Our first arrived today ([email protected])*

sweet. instant message sent!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Our first arrived today (biggiephat)*

I will post up some pictures after the PDI. This one is red with beige leather interior. Has the dual screen DVD entertainment system, dual auto open side doors and auto open rear hatch, navigation.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Our first arrived today ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I will post up some pictures after the PDI. This one is red with beige leather interior. Has the dual screen DVD entertainment system, dual auto open side doors and auto CLOSE rear hatch, navigation.

































































_Modified by [email protected] at 3:21 PM 9-25-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:22 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

There are 6 at my local dealer... They are already able to be purchased!


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

Sweet it has Sirius!
Why do car dealers on the East coast always slap those dealer stickers on cars? You can always tell where a car is from!
Over here they just do license plate brackets.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Our first arrived today ([email protected])*

Looking good, thanks for the pics Bud.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (unimogken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unimogken* »_Sweet it has Sirius!
Why do car dealers on the East coast always slap those dealer stickers on cars? You can always tell where a car is from!
Over here they just do license plate brackets.

Advertising!!


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

are those Chryslers at the wrong dealer?


----------



## barrelbronco (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Our first arrived today ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Delivered it just before 8 this morning in Virginia Beach.


Im sorry to hear that, we have about 6 too many here.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Our first arrived today (barrelbronco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barrelbronco* »_
Im sorry to hear that, we have about 6 too many here.

So....exactly _*how*_ does your mortgage get paid? Scratch that. Exactly how does your _*rent*_ get paid? Scratch that too......Lemme try again. 
Are you, by chance, a VW product specialist/sales associate?
If so......just curious......exactly, how do you plan making any sales and the subsequent commissions with a mindset like that?
And before you start, I know. I don't know you. And no, I am not on a soap box. So, I refuse to get off.








Most of us that have worked for VW for any length of time have a serious passion for the brand. You seem to fit that mold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is the Routan somewhat of a "pseudo" VW? Yes! Is it what you or me would like to have in our showrooms if given the choice? NO! But......, guess what? We don't really have much of a choice.....being that we _are_ dealing with Germans!








If you don't love the Routan, which is quite obvious,......then FAKE it!!
You'll make some money so you can buy gas for the gixxer!!


----------



## barrelbronco (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Our first arrived today (jsmyle1%...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsmyle1%...* »_
So....exactly _*how*_ does your mortgage get paid? Scratch that. Exactly how does your _*rent*_ get paid? Scratch that too......Lemme try again. 
Are you, by chance, a VW product specialist/sales associate?
If so......just curious......exactly, how do you plan making any sales and the subsequent commissions with a mindset like that?
And before you start, I know. I don't know you. And no, I am not on a soap box. So, I refuse to get off.








Most of us that have worked for VW for any length of time have a serious passion for the brand. You seem to fit that mold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is the Routan somewhat of a "pseudo" VW? Yes! Is it what you or me would like to have in our showrooms if given the choice? NO! But......, guess what? We don't really have much of a choice.....being that we _are_ dealing with Germans!








If you don't love the Routan, which is quite obvious,......then FAKE it!!
You'll make some money so you can buy gas for the gixxer!!









haha i like this guy...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Our first arrived today (barrelbronco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barrelbronco* »_
haha i like this guy...

Well its how you should be if you really love the product you sell, this is a product that will do well for us and be able to bring people into our showrooms when other brands are struggling. If you dont believe in your product the customer will sense it and they wont buy it, even if they LOVE the car because it will create doubt because the person who is the product ambassador does not believe in his own car.


----------

